# going everyday obession



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

hi all,Am I obsessed if I really want to go everyday? If i don't go good or miss a day I feel like ####.I take zelnorm , mag, fiber, reglan,and bentyl. Also beer really gets things out.I read all the time some people go long periods of time with out going- I would freak out! Could someone give me some advice?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Me too.I can't handle C at all.Maybe we have leaky gut syndrom.


----------



## todd lou (Feb 27, 2005)

If I miss going for 36 hours, I will be in trouble!, and have difficulty, much pain, and hemrhoids or worse trying to get those hard lumps out. Taking fruit & veggies, plenty of water & coffee, and a beer every day lets me go once or twice every day, and if I don't go at least once in 24 hours, a small enema will make a movement easy and almost pleasurable.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

It is my main focus in life! Join the (OBC) --Obsessive Bowel Club!


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

I used to be like that too. But now that I don't have fructose I suffer from constipation. I have been watching myself and I do go atleast every three days if I don't have fructose. So I know if I wait for it it is going to happen. So I don't panic if I don't go every day. That said I still wish I could go every day and am trying to make it happen without fructose. I don't have the added stress of panic and without fructose there is no gas, but I am thinking of trying things like flax seed and citrucel.


----------



## Bowiegirl (Oct 12, 2004)

When I was in high school my regular bowel movements were every 4 days. I didn't go often, but when I did.....I DID! As I got older is when the IBS started. You aren't alone with being obsessed with your bowel movements. I am very aware when I miss a day. Lately I have started not going everyday and it really bothers me. I think my Zelnorm is starting to not work as well. Either way, you're not alone!! Good luck!


----------



## froggiegirl (Mar 8, 2005)

Now I have IBS-D but sometimes with the liquid diarrhea I fear that I have over medicated myself if I dont have a bowel movement the next day so, then I tell my self to skip a dose of meds so I dont have a problem with c. And I end up getting diarrhea again. It was a vicious circle. I found that if I try not to worry it works out...Good luck


----------



## Karen Savage (Dec 16, 2002)

Like Tiss says join the Obsessive Bowel Club. I am the same way. It is the first thing I think about when I get up.I can't think about anything else until I go and if I can go and how much pretty much sets my mood for the whole day. So really you are not alone on this.


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

OBC - obsessive bowel (or Bathroom) club! ha ha! very good. i'm a full fledged member, thanks very much. - When my man and i travel, i travel with: my supps, prep h creme, fingercots, handheld shower attachment, a stool or box to put under my feet because american toilets are built for giants, etc etc. Talk about obsessive! i need three hours before i can leave the house in the morning...or more!


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2005)

Oh bless - me too. About to go to a fabbo wedding - my favourite cousin tying the knot for the first time at 43 - all the family, little sis from Ireland who we only see about 2 times a year and her adorable boys - so excited but also dwelling on the "bog" arrangements. Thank god for an understanding hubby and thank god reception is in the hotel we are staying in. Have to have a sense of humour here don't we.Can we issue OBC badges (what would they have on them - I shudder to think!!).Yours obsessivelySue, Manchester


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

...Giant american.Oh LOL i hate the handicaped toilet!Evacution link:







http://www.naturesplatform.com/index.html


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I'm getting ready to go to California next week on vacation and you can bet that the 1st things on my list to pack is my bowel pharmacy! My hub already knows I'm worried about "not going while on vacation". Geez!


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

Thanks to all who have replied. I wish we could all be "normal" bathroom goers but were not so I guess we just gotta accept it and go on.It does help knowing I'm not alone.


----------



## Wmtand (Jan 29, 2003)

I am IBSd / C, adn therefore never happy, When I have the D, i wish I was C,, and then when I am C (Like this week - last BM was on Friday past) I wish for "D" If only I could regulate it but instead I plan my activities around my situation. One day without a BM = Great, 2 days=OK, 3 days=Start of stress, 4+ days= Pain, bloating, frustration, crappy mood etc ,,, and then of course the big blow out happens at the most in opportune times. Like you all, when planning a trip, I list all the bowel ingredients I need while my wife lists her clothes (and a big dose of understanding). Well, gotto go I have a cramp !!!


----------



## pinupgirl1948 (Aug 6, 2003)

I am definately obsessive about going every day.I get anxiety and so uncomfortable if i don't go.I started taking phillips magnesium caplets with my daily fiber and that has helped me to go everyday.The problem is,it makes me a little to loose.I cut back,and i can't go again.There is no happy medium.I am definately in the OBC


----------



## Flutterbye (Feb 24, 2005)

Im abit obsessive too.. I fond that day two of no BM im a cranky, very much in pain and nauseas person.I also find that its worse if I stress over it so I try not to stress.Saying this though, I never go past 2 days without a BM...


----------



## Lisab (Nov 11, 2004)

I am having bowel retraining but it isn't working well. I can't pass much at all and then of course by midday I feel pressure, constipation, etc. My GI doc thinks it's "all in my head" but it isn't...if I do an enema at night you wouldn't believe how much #### comes out!! I don't understand why my body won't release it. I'm supposedly relaxing the pelvic floor muscles and pushing correctly. And when they say "you don't need to go every day"...well, that's a load of #### too...I DO need to go every day...always have. Everyone's different but I feel like this problem will never be resolved. I'm supposed to be weaned off of enemas but so far no luck.


----------



## Lisab (Nov 11, 2004)

One more question...how does beer help? I'm not saying anyone's making it up, I'm genuinely curious. I thought alcohol was a depressant. If it works, I'm all for it.


----------



## Jesse3487 (Mar 1, 2005)

dude im so the next member for the OBC its my calling. I also worry about my BM if i dont go thats all i think about my mum gets sick of hearing it i think she will hit me if she hears about this again. But seriously i dont like to go out if i havent gone to the toliet first thing in the morning or the night before, and i do get a little moody.


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

how does beer help? well all i know is that when I have a couple while making dinner I have a huge poop- of course I take fiber, magnesium, reglan, bentyl too but I still am incomplete- beer poops are great however I am having issues about what my church would say about that.Anyone else found this to help them?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Alcohol can cause more frequent and looser BM's (some on the diarrhea end of things do not tolerate much alcohol at all). Usually if someone complains of diarrhea and the drink a fair amount the first step is stop the alcohol. Caffiene also tends to cause more frequent and looser stools.To see if it is the alchol or something else in the beer you could to a test to see if non-alcoholic beers have the same effect (Hops as an herbal medication tends to be relaxing so that could be part of why beer is working for you).K.


----------



## theotherangel (Mar 7, 2005)

I would like to be considered for the OBC. lol.I'm all for the _movement_.I am obsessive as well. Every day would be nice, but every 2 for sure.


----------



## essie (Feb 22, 2005)

May I join the club. My life is divided into 2 types of days---bowel opening days = happiness,non b.o.ds = misery. How sad is that?


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Sad but very understandble by members of the OBC!


----------



## essie (Feb 22, 2005)

If we're very good d'you think we'll get relief in our next incarnation? I'm not banking on it.maybe diarrhea next time round!


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2005)

Oh no please not that!!!Sue


----------



## Lisab (Nov 11, 2004)

At this point, I'd welcome some D!!Beer for breakfast tomorrow morning!!!


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

I really do have a mild form of OCD (obsessive compulsive disorder) and Prozac helps with many rituals. I have never left the house (even before retirement) without a daily BM! Great to finally hear about this club! My life has always revolved around my Obsessive need for a Daily BM before leaving the house and until very recently no one ever knew, not even when I was married!I have used everything on earth in my lifetime for my Daily BM before leaving my house! Everything has worked for awhile and then stops! Now I'm into eating lots of dried aprocots to almost create D!I also have incomplete evacuation which I have had to live with unless I can cause D. Never got addicted to anything but came close.I also have MS which has joined my IBS and OCD. I have urine and bowel problems as well!Of all my problems I wish I didn't have to eat and eliminate to live! IBS is my enemy and my poor OCD and MS (which I've come to accept) are driven crazy by IBS!I will never accept IBS!!!!!


----------



## 23475 (Apr 2, 2005)

I have been a full-fledged member for two years now. I used not to be this way. It is driving me insane. I used not to notice my BMs at all. Then I started having some symptoms of IBS, cramping and gas, and some difficulty going (straining 10-20 minutes a day, occasionally incomplete). Then I started reading alternative health books to help with my IBS, and learned that it is best to go once or twice a day every day. I was relieved that I was doing that -- at least there was something normal about me, something I didn't have to worry about. Then came a change in my life which I thought would lessen my daily stress, but which instead increased it. I experienced two episodes in which I didn't go for several days, and that's when my panic and obsession started, and I have been that way ever since. And every single day for two years now, I wake up feeling like I have to go, and I go to bed still feeling like I have to go. I go several times a day sometimes, but always with difficulty and always incomplete, and it has made my gas problems 10 times worse. Sometimes I say I am going to forget all about it. And I do, more or less, despite feeling the discomfort down there. But I can't seem to keep it up, and after a day or two, I am more stressed than ever, and it is harder than ever to go.My question is: can one recover from this? Or at least learn to manage it better? I don't want to be this way the rest of my life.


----------



## 23187 (Dec 17, 2005)

I thought I was the only one who obsessed with this! If I cannot use the loo everyday then my whole day is messed up. Luckily I am able to go everday but most of the time I experience incomplete evacuation feelings. Someone should think of curricular activities for the bathroom time. I have read books and counted the tiles a million times!! I am right there with you.


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

I think Behavoir Modification with a trained Psychologist may be able to help some people with this compulsion. I tried it onces a long time ago (had IBS for over 10 years then) but I couldn't take the very first step which is always the easiest.I think it was to stay on the throne for less and less time and not read the newspaper. I needed to stay on the thrown then about one hour.Lessening the time caused much anxiety so I just gave up. I think it may have worked had I started this therapy very soon after I was diagnosed and started staying on the pot for a long time.Maybe Behavior Modification or even Hypnosis or relation therapy may help some. If Eric is still on the regular form you may want to ask him about these therapies.Through the years on my own I stopped reading the newspaper in the bathroom and spend less time there ..it varies from day to day so I can leave the house if I must be on time. Always schedule at least half an hour.Now daily Miralax with some dried fruit and soy beans works well! I know this will not last so then I'll eat something else!!!Recently met a man with IBS and other problems. We get along well and I am not anxious about the things I do and suffer from relating to IBS....same for him!!!Maybe finding a partner with IBS is the easiest answer????


----------



## 13347 (Nov 16, 2005)

I would like to join the club also. I'm on day 7 with out a bm. Obsesed is not the word for it, more like derranged. I look pregant and bending is difficult. Can I be president?


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2005)

Before my 2 small bowel obstruction surgeries 3 years ago, I hardly gave it a thought. Now I pay way to much attention to the call of the wild. OBC definitely fits for me, but one of my daily thoughts is not to get obstructions and keep it moving. Adhesions caused the obstructions. Char


----------



## 18500 (Dec 7, 2005)

Hello, guys,do you have a bloody mucus with your C. I do . I've had a colonoscopy 2 years ago. Only non cancerous polyps were found an removed. Now that I have bloody mucus in my stool moro often I panicked, visited a doctor to schedule another colonoscopy but he said that cancer grows for 10 years. So I shouldn't bother He suggested sigmoidoscopy only. What is your experience or thought? Over , please.


----------



## 19649 (Jun 22, 2005)

My sister is a Sr. in college and ever since she first left for the dorms she has had problems where she won't go for like 2 or 3 weeks at a time. I don't think it's a bad thing if you want to go every single day. I feel crappy if I haven't gone in a day or two also. I wouldn't worry so much. That's probably part of why you're having problems. Poop is poop and it'll come out eventually.


----------



## 17787 (Sep 18, 2005)

I also _sometimes_ have an obession of trying to go everyday, and if I don't I'm not too happy, and try to deal with it until I do finally go. I also take zelnorm. It has helped.


----------

